# Drawf sag won't grow



## white_roses (Mar 3, 2010)

We have had drawf sag for a while now (4-5 months maybe) and it hasn't done jack! It's frustrating, because it was expensive (totally ripped off). I was reading up this morning about putting it in silica sand and it will grow. Do you suggest this? I have a little 5 gallon I am willing to try it out on, if you think it will work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How is your light? Sag isn't a low-light plant. So if you only have normal tank lights (not expensive planted aquarium lights), it grows very slowly or not at all. Only a 5, can you move the tank to sunnier spot? Shine a "daylight" desklight on it? 

Otherwise consider trading the sag for vals or java fern.

I think I found your link about the sand. http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=310&theme=Printer Sounds like kind of a pain, but maybe worth a try. I would put it in a pot of sand and see if it grows before you swap out the whole substrate.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have dwarf sags in my one tank . Been there for 5 years but lately(during the winter) they have begun to die off.
They created a nasty mess in my tank-I think it was because of them that I ended up with fungus in my tank.
Also I have a lot of other taller plants that probably have been preventing the light from getting to them.
At one point they spread rapidly through the tank to the point that I had to rip a lot out.
I just grew them in plain old gravel with a lot of natural and artificial light.
I have a another tank in which they are growing like mad. the room gets a lot of light. they have made a long chain of themselves through the water column. They look quite odd with their little green rhizomes and snowy white roots wafting in the current.I have the original mother plants in a flower pot in one corner of the tank.


----------

